# Cobras risk assessment



## Fuscus (Feb 18, 2011)

Was looking up the snapper closure and found this 
http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/documents/Biosecurity_EnvironmentalPests/IPA-Cobra-Risk-Assessment.pdf

PS. snapper closure season 15 feb - 31 March


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 18, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait so If we were to start a venom harvesting facility we could keep exotic vens? hmmmmmmm


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

Brb, harvesting venom.
Spitters are awesome.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 19, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Wait, wait, wait so If we were to start a venom harvesting facility we could keep exotic vens? hmmmmmmm


 or you could get a job at Welcome to Venom Supplies


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

That would be awesome. Have to do my vens course first though.


----------



## sarcastocrat (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish someone would pay me to do a study on something that has a high likelihood of never, never, ever happening. Mind you, it's a big dream of me to see cobras in the wild (I'm going to Asia this year, so fingers crossed)


----------

